# Communications



## MMiz (Oct 4, 2006)

Currently the school I work at uses Nextels for communication.  The problem is that the nextels don't actually work at the school, so no one carries them.

*Question: *Any ideas for communications besides radios and nextels?  I'm all about the UHF radio, possibly a two channel cheap one from Motorola or Icom, and it seems everyone else would be too, but I thought I'd ask for suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 4, 2006)

two cans and a string????????

what else is there besides portable radios or nextels???

my choice, motorola pr1500's, uhf using an in building repeater if the property requires it.


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 5, 2006)

KEVD18 said:


> two cans and a string????????



That's a better choice than Sprint/Nextel in this area.


----------

